# Affinage QuickPig - Colour Pre-Pigmentation Gel



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

I am thinking of using a color eraser [affinage] to remove the black dye form my hair, as i dont want to completly wreck it by stripping or bleaching it out. Once ive used the color remover i need a filler to use as my hair will be porous, i was recommended goldwell pre color but i havent been able to get hold of it so ive come accross affinage *QuickPig - Colour Pre-Pigmentation Gel *which sounds perfect, however it only comes in red, orange and yellow. As i'm not a hairdresser i haven't got a clue which one (if any) to use if my hair is going from black to dark brown? My natural colour is a chocolatey brown if this helps? On the website it says:

*RED* - For use before Red, Violet or Mahogany shades or recolouring back to shades 1.0 to 5.0
*ORANGE* - For use before Copper or pale Red/Copper shades or recolouring back to shades 6.0 to 8.0 
*YELLOW* - For use before Golden or light Copper shades or recolouring back to base 8.0 to 10.0 

does this mean i can't use it if i'm going to dye mine brown?


----------



## Korms (Sep 16, 2008)

Since a chocolate brown would be somewhere around a level 3/4 then the red one seems appropriate, but I think colour fillers are only needed when going from blonde to a darker colour so I wouldn't worry too much about what colour the filler is.  The main thing is to ensure it equalises the porosity of the hair.

Have replied to your PM btw


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Since a chocolate brown would be somewhere around a level 3/4 then the red one seems appropriate, but I think colour fillers are only needed when going from blonde to a darker colour so I wouldn't worry too much about what colour the filler is. The main thing is to ensure it equalises the porosity of the hair.

Have replied to your PM btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks very much, ive just read your message aswell and bought the loreal one from ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Youve really helped thanks! Will let you know when i use the eraser n tell you how it goes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## Korms (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck!  Don't forget to really scrub the Eraser out of your hair to make sure as much colour as possible comes out.  At least 10 shampoos!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Good luck! Don't forget to really scrub the Eraser out of your hair to make sure as much colour as possible comes out. At least 10 shampoos!_

 
So i use the eraser then wash that out..then wash my hair 10 times with my normal shampoo and conditioner?
xox


----------



## Korms (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, really scrub at your hair from root to tip, you'll want to do this not only to get the colour out but because the Eraser stinks of rotten eggs and dog farts!.  Don't use a shampoo for coloured hair, that will just encourage the colour to stay.  Don't condition between each shampoo, it is pointless as you are shampooing repeatedly in one go.  So, rinse the Eraser out and immediately shampoo and rinse, shampoo and rinse etc. 10 times.  Use a harsh shampoo like head and shoulders.  You may or may not need to deep condition after all that scrubbing.

Don't forget that the results are not guaranteed and it may not get all the black out.  Wait a few days before re-colouring and use a shade of dye 2 shades lighter than what you want (a light brown or something).


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Yes, really scrub at your hair from root to tip, you'll want to do this not only to get the colour out but because the Eraser stinks of rotten eggs and dog farts!. Don't use a shampoo for coloured hair, that will just encourage the colour to stay. Don't condition between each shampoo, it is pointless as you are shampooing repeatedly in one go. So, rinse the Eraser out and immediately shampoo and rinse, shampoo and rinse etc. 10 times. Use a harsh shampoo like head and shoulders. You may or may not need to deep condition after all that scrubbing.

Don't forget that the results are not guaranteed and it may not get all the black out. Wait a few days before re-colouring and use a shade of dye 2 shades lighter than what you want (a light brown or something)._

 

Gotchaaaaa


----------

